# Bloating and Changes in urination



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone else gets this. There are some days when I urinate more often than others. Some days I feel bloated and urinate less. I hate looking in the mirror and see a fuller tummy. I attribute it to hormones and diet. I'm also in menopause--could this be a factor as well as IBS? Tania


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Tania,Yes I have this same problem , especially right before my period. Constipation also causes me to have what seems like a urinary tract infection. I had two cystoscopies done by two urologists., and had my kidneys checked for stones.. there were none.Basically it doesn't sound abnormal, but it doesn't hurt to get it checked out by the dr. If anything, it will put your mind at ease. Good luck


----------

